

Why I Love Twitter - danw
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/11/why-i-like-twitter.html

======
tsally
Don't make the mistake of getting mobile updates from him on Twitter, unless
you want your phone buzzing all day :-p. Reading his Tweets are worthwhile
though.

------
Calamitous
hehe, <http://stuffthathappens.com/blog/2008/11/28/whos-the-addict>

At least he practices what he preaches :)

